# Aristo Craft Diesel Road Name Chart



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

Well, I've got the Diesel Referance Chart pretty much complete. http://www.carsntrains.com/Diesel%2...0Chart.htm

I have been asked to include road names for each type diesel as provided by the various manufacturers.

This is quite an under-taking and I need your help.

Please look the chart over and let me know what road names need to be added per type of diesel locomotive. http://www.carsntrains.com/Aristo%2...0Names.htm

Please do not include custom lettered road names. I'm only looking for road names as provided by Aristo Craft for this chart.

I will then tackle USAT and the others.

Thank you for your help.

Randy

http://www.carsntrains.com/Aristo Craft Diesel Road Names.htm


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't they all available undecorated as well?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy you can add the -9 and the SD45 to the C&NW list. Later RJD


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo made a BN U25-B and 3 different paint schemes for the ATSF, red/silver, black/white, & blue/yellow U25-B's


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

All Large Scale diesels offered in Lehigh Valley paint: 

Aristo Alco FA1 and FB1 
Aristo Alco RS3, Show Engine for ECLSTS 2007 

USA Trains Alco PA1 and PB1 
USA Trains GP38-2 (scheme is not correct) 
USA Trains Alco S4 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I will add undecorated, but Aristo's catalog does not mention undecorated models. I've never seen a Critter, Center cab or Eggliner listed on ebay as undecorated. 

Thanks RJ 

RPC, I may list the different paint schemes but not sure how to do them. 

Also, should I have a row for Santa Fe and a separate row for ATSF? If so how many varioations will there be for each? 
Will I end up with a Red & Silver Warbonnett Santa Fe and a Red & Silver Warbonnett ATSF? 
If so you I can see this list getting very complicated 

Thanks for the help. 

Keep'm coming 

Randy


----------



## Bobbie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy I have an Aristo U-25-B in Napa Valley. 
Bob Allen


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob 

Can someone tell me if CB&Q is the same as Burlington Route?


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the CB&Q and the Burlington Route is the same.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Randy

Burlington, CB&Q, then Burlington Northern, now, BNSF...Burlington NorthermSanta Fe and and!!!


audi84


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a U25-B with the L & N road name. This was the last show engine at Perry, GA.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok 

Thanks to Scot, JD and Bruce 

Randy


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Arn't all the Aristo diesels listed here? http://www.aristocraft.com/database/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy ATSF and Santa Fe are the same. Folks just tended to use the different abbreviation at times. Yep not all Aristo locos came undec. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great link Paul 

Thank you


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy, great chart but i need rd#s







Please start over again......HA HA HA


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Dec 2009 06:08 PM 
Randy, great chart but i need rd#s







Please start over again......HA HA HA











Nick

You provide the numbers and I'll add them to the chart









Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HE HE HE .........


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Randy, 

There were Canadian National FA1/FB's . 

Gary


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, do you have any intention of including Aristo RDC's as well to your diesel listing? 

If so, you may want to include the RDC-1's and the new RDC-3's, which I have heard is about a month or so away from arriving.



Gary


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary I have them listed on the Diesel Referance chart, but forgot to include them on the road name chart. 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a stock set of AKRR FA1-FB1s. Very rare, but they existed ! Also have on hand AmTrak FA1-FB1 and REA FA1-FB1


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
U can include Western Maryland in the FA-B column...
Paul R...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

Add a New Haven U-25-B #2525 to your list.

Paul- weren't there two versions of the WM FA? The fireball and the speed lettering? 

There are at least 3 versions of the PRR FA-1 as well. Tuscan with pin striping, Brunswick Green with pin striping and Tuscan with a single stripe.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I've neglected this chart over the holidays but will get after it in the next day or so. It's too cold to go outside, so this will be a good time to work on this, 

Thanks for the help. 

Keep'm coming. 

Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK 

I have the Aristo Craft Diesel Road Names with color schemes pretty much complete. 

Some of the color designations may not be correct as I went by pictures found on the web. 

Please scour the chart for needed additions, corrections, etc. 

http://www.carsntrains.com/Aristo%2...0Names.htm

As before, I can email you the chart in Excel if you would like. 

Randy


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 06 Jan 2010 08:56 AM 
Hi Guys 

I've neglected this chart over the holidays but will get after it in the next day or so. It's too cold to go outside, so this will be a good time to work on this, 

Thanks for the help. 

Keep'm coming. 

Randy 
Sir - I have a Canadian National FA-1 and FB-1 in green and gold [note, NOT golden yellow, but metallic gold] and the '2001 Version' with wide mustard and narrow black stripes.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac 

Question, on the page the link below leads to, the CN FA-1 looks Green with a Yellowish nose and stripe down the side. Is this really Green with Gold? Or is your Green with Gold FA1 a diferent paint scheme? As for the Mustard Yellow FA-1 with black stripes, it's not listed on the database, but I will add this one to the chart 


http://www.aristocraft.com/database/ 


Thank you 

Randy


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
Some corrections for the Western Maryland section of Ur Chart, and paint scheme names... 
Western Maryland, in Fireball scheme, Aristo made an FA-1, FB-1, and an RS-3... (the WM never owned any FBs tho)
Western Maryland, in Speedletter scheme, Aristo made an FA-1...
Western Maryland, in Circus scheme (red, white, & black), Aristo made the GP-40
Paul R...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy: Change needs to be made also on the MKT (Missouri Kansas Texas) FA1 units. Mine I got from the Ill show last year are silver bottom (not white) and red shell with yellow noes top only. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 

I have the ones listed for the Fireball scheme and the GP40 in Red/White/Black, but I'm not sure on the speed lettering scheme. 

Is the paint scheme in this picture the speed lettering or something different. http://www.aristocraft.com/database/?prodid=22029S&year=2006 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy: did you see my post above on MKT? Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

humm, I thought I responded to your post RJ, but yes I did and while I have changed it on the excel sheet, I just uploaded it to the website. 

Thank you 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok thanks. Just double checking in case I missed. Later RJD


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
Yes, the one U referenced is the Speedletter scheme...
Paul R...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright 

Thank you Paul


----------

